# Stephon Marbury - MiX!



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Link 

Enjoy!

-Petey


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i enjoyed this mix .......

a lot of people hate on marbury but the guy can play ball...


i remember watching TV and seeing steph when he was with the nets go up for that alleyoop reverse dunk...that was crazy....

notice that a lot of his highlights were passes too!!...a lot of people like to say hes a ball hog and shoots 2 much but ah well......

i think NY just cant have a superstar on there team....i remember with ewing people hated him not because he didnt help us win but because he couldnt get us a ring......now with marbury even though he hasnt really accomplished the things ewing has he is in his own right a star and us new yorkers still bash him.....i think its just marbury doesnt have good timing....he's never on the right team nor at the right time....either way too me he is a Top 5 PG in the league


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

The last highlight of the mix remains my favorite of all time. Stephen Jackson throws Steph the alley-oop but the pass is way off, behind Marbury and somehow he is able to reach back behind his head and put it in. He was in shock himself. Classic.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

wait, i thought marbury was just an average passer? average passers dont make those types of passes


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Penny...puhlease*

Big deal...he has the ball most of the time. The mix is a compilation of his entire pro career. My favorite was the And1 wrap around..and then the bad miss. And to the other 2 knuckleheads....Nobody says he is a ball hog here. Lots of other stuff is said, but not that. The best way to put it is this: He is great at a playground style of ball but that doesn't win in the NBA. It looks great on a highlite reel but means little. BTW, Penny....there probably ain't a PG ion the NBA that can't throw those passes...are you serious? Do you know how good the ball skills are on these guys?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

y cant I get it to work?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Alpha you honestly believe that?

then fine, lets start Jamison Brewer next season instead of steph, i bet he'kll average 8 assists a game.

you are such a hater.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> Alpha you honestly believe that?
> 
> then fine, lets start Jamison Brewer next season instead of steph, i bet he'kll average 8 assists a game.
> 
> you are such a hater.


You see Penny, that's why I can't even have a debate with some of these folks because the hate just seems to seep through their posts. They should come up with "valid" points instead of just acting like they had a pitcher of hateraid.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> y cant I get it to work?


You have to wait for the DL to start...

-Petey


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Nice. 

How many guards can shoot from half court in their normal jump shot motion? That takes a lot of strength.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

the web address had a bunch of %20 in it. So I took it out and it took me to a chinese basketball web site. Dang I cant get the video.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Don't take out the %20, just click, go to "YES", wait the 30 seconds, then click the link.

-Petey


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

when I dont take out the %20 it just goes to a white page with nothing.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> when I dont take out the %20 it just goes to a white page with nothing.


 Mac?

-Petey


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

no I cant get all your other videos to work


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> no I cant get all your other videos to work


 Odd, other people can and even post after downloading buddy, I'm sorry.

-Petey


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hey 'lil kitty...*

I'm no hater. I recognize his skills but what you don't seem to get is that having great skills and being a great player are not the same thing. I guess I could call you a superstarbury lover 'cause love is blind. I also could care if he reached the bucket with a regular jump shot motion from 47 (of course it was different but the fact that you can't see the difference tells me all I need to know(for Jamel). Check out "the Professor".....he's unbelievable with the ball but can't even play college ball outside of juco. I also never siad I was a Brewer fan. I just know SM ain't the answer at the 1. Best we got? Maybe...but maybe not...we'll see. For chosenFew...remember King? He was an absolute superstar and everyone in NY adored him. Guess that shoots the hell out of your statement, eh?

Last I'll say...I don't think Marbury is a bad player and I don't hate him...this is what I think. He is a guy with a go-zillion basketball miles on his body and it is starting to break down(fact). He ain't the brightest bulb in the string(fact). He is not a great orchestrator(fact). He does not possess a winning history outside of HS(fact). His teamates do not much care to play with him (fact). He is a so-so perimeter shooter but one of the best penetrators and finishers I have seen (fact). He is a very poor defender(fact). His game is very much playground and it's entertaining, no question, but how many guys with those attributes are winners?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Hey 'lil kitty...*



alphadog said:


> ...remember King? He was an absolute superstar and everyone in NY adored him. Guess that shoots the hell out of your statement, eh?



by king your talking about bernard king if im not mistaken....

shoots the hell out of my statement huh....how far back did you have to go to mention king 1982......


and what he only played from 1982 to 1986 for the knicks then he went to play for the bullets in 87.....

so 4 years in new york is all it takes too shoot down my comment please

i made an opinion on what i thought and you come with this bogus comment?......whatever man


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Bogus?...whatever?*

That's the best you got? Use some language skills, man. You said that NY didn't embrace superstars. I gave you the benefit of the doubt about Ewing but you are even wrong about him. Some people booed him...sure...but that was hardly indicative of NY as a whole. He is STILL adored here. Regardless of when King played..or for how long...people loved him. You made a blanket statement and I refuted it at face value by example. You think NY is so different now? If it is, it is worse for it, and your generation would be the generation that speaks to what you are saying. What does that say about you, then?

For christs sake...use some facts to back up your statements. You are the one making bogus statements.

Whatever, dude.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i said "i think new york just cant have a superstar on there team"

excuse me for having an opinion....because if everybody doesnt agree with you then they must be boneheads


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Not true...*

Truth is a bonehead....everybody else is just wrong...


----------

